# Volkscycle



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

In 1974-74 I purchased a Volkscycle bike from a shop in Marysville, CA. It was all cromoly, had very nice lugwork, and was set up with Dura Ace components. The closest bike to it was a Schwinn World Voyageur. Most of the other Volkscycles in the store were of lesser quality.

I kept the bike for about two years, but then got into racing. I purchased a proper racing frame and robbed all the Dura Ace components from the Volkscycle and ended up trading off the frame.

Do any of you remember these Volkscycles and in particular the higher grade versions? I remember that the bike was made in Japan.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Here are some photos of an "early 70s" Volkscycle Mark X. It looks pretty decent.

http://www.pbase.com/cparker75/volkscycle_mark_x


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

That's from the era when a lot of Japanese products had distinctly "non-Japanese" names because of the prevailing attitude that "Made-in-Japan" equaled "junk".

Wasn't Nishiki originally marketed as "American Eagle"?

How times have changed.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

There were Dura-Ace components in the 1970's?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Scooper said:


> Here are some photos of an "early 70s" Volkscycle Mark X. It looks pretty decent.
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/cparker75/volkscycle_mark_x




decent??? like $100 10-speed decent?


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah.. It's a mass-produced product of the bike boom, probably straight gauge carbon steel, but still a decent entry level bike.


----------

